# Suggestions on Mandolines?



## casaluz-chef (Dec 9, 2011)

May I impose on your help? I have been thinking about purchasing a mandoline, although having never used one before, I am not sure what should I look for in one. What is worth paying? what features are critical vs desirable? materials and brands? Any thoughts will guide me in learning about it. Thank you.


----------



## maxchart (Jan 1, 2012)

My suggestion would be to absolutely not buy this: http://www.oxo.com/p-552-v-blade-mandoline-slicer.aspx

I usually really like OXO product, but this thing is really crappy.

The Benriner one seems like a good product for the price.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

I just bought a Swissmar Borner V1001 V-slicer (mandoline) mainly because in most of the online ratings of mandolines it got high marks for efficiency but also because the guard is supposedly safer than the guard on the Benriner, which was the other model I considered. I need all the safety features I can get. I got it on Amazon during a sale for $29.95. It was originally $45.00. Right now it's on sale again, this time for $32.25.

Google "mandoline ratings" and you will get a couple of decent hits. I can't link for some reason.


----------



## casaluz-chef (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you so much guys, this is helpful


----------



## thatchairlady (Feb 15, 2012)

Have an inexpensive mandolin... Mouli, I think. NOT expensive... well under $30.   Have had it for YEARS.  Came with wedges that snapped in place to produce thin and THIN slices, juillienne, and "fries".  Also had a guard with little points to grab onto food.  It is still VERY sharp and I always use the guard when getting close to blade.


----------



## chef7734 (Apr 13, 2011)

MaxChart said:


> My suggestion would be to absolutely not buy this: http://www.oxo.com/p-552-v-blade-mandoline-slicer.aspx
> 
> I usually really like OXO product, but this thing is really crappy.
> 
> The Benriner one seems like a good product for the price.


I have a lot of experience with the Benriner and it works great. I would keep one in my kit. It is a great buy for the price.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Since I make apple tartes, I'd like to get the mandoline that makes apple slices less than 1/8th inch thick. I want really thinly sliced apples. So which one would be recommended? the Benriner?? or the Swissmar Borner V1001 V-slicer??? Either one?

Anyone of these at this site?

For just making thin apple slices, it doesn't sound as of I need a mandoline costing $150 or so.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

I totally recommend the Benriner. They make two sizes. I have the smaller one. It is absolutely great, and will slice apples as thin as you want them (as long as the blade is sharp - and you can remove it to sharpen it) I slice cucumbers paper thin and lay them down as a bed for thai fried rice. 

The only thing bad thing about it are the shredding blades. They are weak and bend, although I still use them for shoe string fries, etc. If you want to do a lot of fancy cuts and shredding, I'd look elsewhere.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Will the smaller one suffice for just slicing apples?

Now imagine this, the apple is cut in half, peeled and 'cored'. With the cut face against the cutting board, I slice vertically. So with the mandolin I'd change the position of the apple to get the same cut. Would the smaller mandolin suffice or should I get the larger one?


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

I have the smaller Benriner. I'd think it would be fine for most sized apples. That being said, I think if I did it over, I'd buy the bigger one because it's not that much more expensive. I think Benriner is the only mandolin that is worth it's weight. I've tried all types and they all are pretty much crap. The Benriner is great!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Vic Cardenas said:


> I have the smaller Benriner. I'd think it would be fine for most sized apples. That being said, I think if I did it over, I'd buy the bigger one because it's not that much more expensive. I think Benriner is the only mandolin that is worth it's weight. I've tried all types and they all are pretty much crap. The Benriner is great!


The reviews at Amazon give Benriners the highest ratings whereas the reviews of the more expensive stuff seem really iffy.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

jake t buds said:


> I totally recommend the Benriner. They make two sizes. I have the smaller one. It is absolutely great, and will slice apples as thin as you want them (as long as the blade is sharp - and you can remove it to sharpen it) I slice cucumbers paper thin and lay them down as a bed for thai fried rice.
> 
> The only thing bad thing about it are the shredding blades. They are weak and bend, although I still use them for shoe string fries, etc. If you want to do a lot of fancy cuts and shredding, I'd look elsewhere.


It turns out that Benriner makes three sizes: the smaller one, the super and also the jumbo. I just used my super for the first time and sliced a whole cucumber in less than thirty seconds. Slices measures about 1mm thick. Hmmm, it's the bomb. ANOTHER GIZMO THAT WORKS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------

